
Raspberry Pi Competitor Pine64 Opens Pinebook Pro Notebook Pre-Orders - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/pine64-opens-pinebook-pro-pre-orders,40034.html
======
bufferoverflow
Great specs for a $200 laptop. Love the weight.

